# UGA vs Kentucky Game Thread



## Scott G (Nov 5, 2016)

Another weekend of uncertainty which Dawgs team will show up.

KY has been susceptible to the run. I hope Chubb and Michel can get the train rolling. 


Dawgs 24
Kentucky 18


----------



## daisyduke (Nov 5, 2016)

Waste of a thread  



GO GATORS


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Gators are a waste of oxygen


----------



## tcward (Nov 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Gators are a waste of oxygen



Amen!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 5, 2016)

24-10


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 5, 2016)

Go Dog Go


----------



## bullgator (Nov 5, 2016)

Del Rio still sux............just sayin!


----------



## Scott G (Nov 5, 2016)

daisyduke said:


> Waste of a thread
> GO GATORS





bullgator said:


> 24-10



I didn't intend for this to be a Gatuh/Haag thread too. But I'm okay with pulling double duty! 

Could it be that the Wildcats represent the east?


----------



## bullgator (Nov 5, 2016)

After today, maybe.....u

Y'all can help us out though


----------



## tcward (Nov 5, 2016)

daisyduke said:


> Waste of a thread
> 
> 
> 
> GO GATORS



Seems Gator is getting spanked by a hog today...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2016)

Slayers are hunting. My boy shot his 1st deer this morning!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Slayers are hunting. My boy shot his 1st deer this morning!



Send him a big Ol congrats from Florida. Way better than my first.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 5, 2016)

Kentucky will dominate.  Our rebounding and 3-point shooting will be the death of y'all.  GO BIG BLUE!

Wait a minute --- what are we talking about?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 5, 2016)

Congrats!

Go dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Slayers are hunting. My boy shot his 1st deer this morning!



Awesome Slayer!!!!!!!!

Let's go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2016)

Touchdown!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 5, 2016)

Way to go Dawgs.  Getting your athletes out in space what a novel idea.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 5, 2016)

Lol just heard some idiot in the stands holler "YOURE A MORON"


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

WTG Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Lol just heard some idiot in the stands holler "YOURE A MORON"



Georgia fan yelling at Chaney in the booth?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Slayers are hunting. My boy shot his 1st deer this morning!



Heck yes! That's awesome, bro! 

Way to go little Slayer! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Running game looks a little better


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Running game looks a little better



Your eyes deceive you!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Opened my mouth too quick. we went right back to what has been killing us.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

There's the Georgia offense we all know and love.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 5, 2016)

Chaney strikes again.  Run the ball into a 9 man front after you just lost 5 yards on the first run.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 5, 2016)

Why does the reverse always work against UGA?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

We just had to get back to it cause it has been so scuccesful


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Let them knock on the door.


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

That was a poor attempt to tackle.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 5, 2016)

UGA just can't tackle, I guess you have to have 5 start talent to tackle, so when Kirby gets his recruits they will know how to tackle better.


----------



## tcward (Nov 5, 2016)

Here we go again. It's like the same old movie....


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Remind me again where we've improved throughout the year?


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Let's run it up the middle. They will never see it coming. Man, Chaney is so innovative


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 5, 2016)

I hate that stupid commercial with Kirby picking out a tie.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm so happy we have Chaney instead of Bobo. Clearly an upgrade. Bobo was a bum


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> I hate that stupid commercial with Kirby picking out a tie.



Which he took as much care in putting together a plan to win games.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> I hate that stupid commercial with Kirby picking out a tie.



Yep and I keep watching it thinking it will have a different ending.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Chaney is great.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

He had the first down and had to run........


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 5, 2016)

McKenzie just cost UGA 4 points, stupid play going backwards inside the 10 when all he had to do was fall forward for the 1st.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> McKenzie just cost UGA 4 points, stupid play going backwards inside the 10 when all he had to do was fall forward for the 1st.



Yep.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Good catch and Mac had a first down, but he tried to get more out of it. Cant fault him for that.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

A TOUCHBACK!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Good D


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

3 and out! !!!!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Special teams


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 5, 2016)

Now McKenzie costs a turnover.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Good grief


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Defense is the only aspect of this team that has trended up this season


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Well two big mistakes in a row.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Hardwoods said:


> Defense is the only aspect of this team that has trended up this season



Spoke to soon


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Hardwoods said:


> Defense is the only aspect of this team that has trended up this season



Welp....


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 5, 2016)

Hardwoods said:


> Defense is the only aspect of this team that has trended up this season



They do a good job then the offense hands the ball right back and then they just lay down it seems.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Back to the same old stuff


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Can't run, can't tackle. ......


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

So Imac has cost us 11 points so far


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

That UGA special teams though....


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm glad we have a special teams coach


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

There was our one toss sweep for the game. Gained too many yards for Chaney's liking so we won't see it again


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Now let's see what magic gets dialed up.


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

A run not up the middle actually worked.  Imagine that!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Will we run up the middle again???


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Lord help us.....


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 5, 2016)

Why are UGA runners giving up yards tonight?  Chubb had 2-3 more yards if he just lowers his head and goes.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

I-formation= run up the middle. So predictable


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Chaney sucks throughout the game, but it's especially noticeable when we get close to the endzone. It wouldn't be the worst thing if he missed the bus back to Athens


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Dang Rodrigo! !!!!!!!


----------



## Big7 (Nov 5, 2016)

dawgs gonna' get beat...........












AGAIN.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Wouldn't be the first time Dawgs lost in Lexington with a true freshman QB.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

We gonna win this game Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Gonna take it over in the second half.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Mac fixing to make up for the fumble.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

As long as Chaney is OC, I have zero confidence Georgia will be playing in Atlanta anytime soon.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Mac fixing to make up for the fumble.



By NOT fumbling it!

A special teams play that isn't a disaster is a great play at this point.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Big7 said:


> dawgs gonna' get beat...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's your point?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

I cant listen to a bunch of stuff from the Wildkitten fans for 3 months.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Now let make a good drive!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 5, 2016)

This game feels like the Vandy game.  UGA is letting a team with less talent hang around, then a big play or two and suddenly staring down a loss.


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I cant listen to a bunch of stuff from the Wildkitten fans for 3 months.



I would take the next two hours and come to peace with it.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Did yall see that run up the middle? Now who the heck saw that play coming? At least it got decent yards


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 5, 2016)

Eason plays better in a quick pace attack which is what UGA needs here and yet Chaney is going slow.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Brilliant play design. Let's not have any routes beyond the first down marker. Chaney is awesome.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Chaney just likes to challenge himself all game with 3rd and 10 situations. Makes him a better OC


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 5, 2016)

Hardwoods said:


> Brilliant play design. Let's not have any routes beyond the first down marker. Chaney is awesome.



I was saying the same thing.  UGA has twice as many yards and yet is losing.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Oh well more of the same


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Wonder if UK will dial up a hail mary here?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

We saving those plays for the second half.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Honestly not surprised at all that Georgia is going into halftime losing to Kentucky. How sad....

Chaney sucks


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Alright Jeff is here to get the vibes straightened out!!!!!!!

Goo Dawgs woof woof woof!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Can we make the needed adjustments during the half?


----------



## Scott G (Nov 5, 2016)

For all the hate on running up the middle, GA has 108 yards rushing in the first half.........mostly running up the middle.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Scott G said:


> For all the hate on running up the middle, GA has 108 yards rushing in the first half.........mostly running up the middle.



And only 13 points to show for it


----------



## Scott G (Nov 5, 2016)

Hardwoods said:


> And only 13 points to show for it



And? The point is they're running it well. A flubbed punt doesn't change that. Derp.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Alright let's get fired up Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Chubb moved the pile on that run.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Fumble......


----------



## Scott G (Nov 5, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Alright let's get fired up Dawgs!



Or not


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Good grief


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Come on D get the ball back!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Hunker down boys!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 5, 2016)

Listening to this game on the radio. These announcers do not like these Wildcats playing loud music


----------



## nickel back (Nov 5, 2016)

Lol.....I'm not watching it, sick of how Chaney calls plays. He is unreal bad,it's that simple.


----------



## freedog74 (Nov 5, 2016)

UGA is gong to loose to Vandy and Kentucky in the same year.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Scott G said:


> And? The point is they're running it well. A flubbed punt doesn't change that. Derp.



We are dominating the game and only have 13 points because Chaney loses his mind when we sniff the endzone. A muffed punt should not be the difference in a game against Kentucky


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Good stop!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2016)

Come on Dawgs!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 5, 2016)

I hope they leave Chaney and Beamer in Lexington.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Musberger really needs to be put out to pasture. He is tough to listen to anymore


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Alright let's get this going Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 5, 2016)

Another run on first down, how creative Chaney.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Well that didn't work


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Woooo run up the middle for a loss of yards! Who could see it coming?


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 5, 2016)

UGA might not score again.


----------



## Scott G (Nov 5, 2016)

More dropped passes. Ridley was behind the defense. Possibly a TD there.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

3rd and 14 come on boys!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 5, 2016)

Screen on 3rd down when the whole defense didn't fall for it, genius Chaney, genius.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2016)

Dang it!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Alright D get us the ball back...... I feel a change coming !!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Play some D Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 5, 2016)

I bet Maurice Smith is wishing he was back at Bama right now.


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Look what happens when an offensive line actually blocks.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Okay I give up. This is pathetic.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 5, 2016)

C'mon Dogs. I got yall in the pick em


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

I try to be positive, but this is just a team that does not seem to care.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Unreal


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 5, 2016)

Horrible coaching.  Worst coached UGA team in the past 20 years.  Smart should have ripped Sanders a new one for getting a stupid penalty but he is too lost to even notice.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

2018 baby! Woo Go Dawgs!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 5, 2016)

Hardwoods said:


> Musberger really needs to be put out to pasture. He is tough to listen to anymore



Yeah I grew up listening to him and always liked him but he's way past his prime. He's almost 80. He needs to retire

Been a few times this year you could tell Jesse Palmer wanted to say "you're wrong shut up" but didn't


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Ruled against us and for them.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Plus the Ky OL clearly moved before the snap.


----------



## tcward (Nov 5, 2016)

We really do have a pathetic team boys...let's just call a spade a spade.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

But we should not need any calls to beat a bad team. And Ky is a bad team.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

We should beat this bunch 40 points any day of the week.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Be glad when gun season opens.....


----------



## freedog74 (Nov 5, 2016)

The dawg fans need to relax it will get better for you.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

False start? What's that?


----------



## freedog74 (Nov 5, 2016)

Dont cry to much UGA it will only get better according to all the coaches on this form.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Alright Dawgs let's get going


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Let's run it up the middle. They will never see it coming.


----------



## freedog74 (Nov 5, 2016)

This is too funny.  How wants those 10 wins season back now?


----------



## Scott G (Nov 5, 2016)

Hardwoods said:


> We are dominating the game



Yeah, no.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Yeah, no.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Oh no 4th and short...... do we run up the middle


----------



## freedog74 (Nov 5, 2016)

I bet yall will be good next year right?


----------



## Scott G (Nov 5, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Oh no 4th and short...... do we run up the middle



No we false start!


----------



## freedog74 (Nov 5, 2016)

Richt please come back and soon as UGA needs you as their coach as Smart is not the savior.


----------



## Scott G (Nov 5, 2016)

freedog74 said:


> I bet yall will be good next year right?



I see the troll is back. Sure was nice when you disappeared at the end of the Missouri game.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

freedog74 said:


> Dont cry to much UGA it will only get better according to all the coaches on this form.



Have not seen a coach in this Forum.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

freedog74 said:


> The dawg fans need to relax it will get better for you.





freedog74 said:


> Dont cry to much UGA it will only get better according to all the coaches on this form.





freedog74 said:


> This is too funny.  How wants those 10 wins season back now?





freedog74 said:


> I bet yall will be good next year right?





freedog74 said:


> Richt please come back and soon as UGA needs you as their coach as Smart is not the savior.



Welcome to the forum!


----------



## tcward (Nov 5, 2016)

freedog74 said:


> This is too funny.  How wants those 10 wins season back now?



How wants....get better at trolling please.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 5, 2016)

Told y'all Chaney sucked


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Clearly a fumble, lets see what the red do with this one.


----------



## freedog74 (Nov 5, 2016)

Scott G said:


> I see the troll is back. Sure was nice when you disappeared at the end of the Missouri game.



I have not disappeared just listening to all of the coaches here saying they need to do this or that...what a good laugh this has been.  Maybe you can get Richt back so you can bet 10 wins again.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Please stop quoting the Troll..... I got him on my ignore lists.......


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Sorry JC. Won't happen again


----------



## freedog74 (Nov 5, 2016)

Ahh poor John Cooper does not like someone stating something bad about his poor UGA team.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Alright we got a call in our favor...... now let's play ball!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Can't catch a cold .......


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

10 yards you need 10 yards...... not 5...... 10........


----------



## Throwback (Nov 5, 2016)

Blankenship hits a 49 yard FG!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Rodrigo! !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Nice to see the field goal kicking being successful.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

John Cooper is like the rest of us, he does not like trolls that only show up when it suits them.


----------



## tcward (Nov 5, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Please stop quoting the Troll..... I got him on my ignore lists.......



Everybody needs to.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Hardwoods said:


> Goggles with his career best. Nice to see him finding his game.



Now we need an O line and someone to coach them.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> John Cooper is like the rest of us, he does not like trolls that only show up when it suits them.



You are so right boss!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Wooooooo whoooooo


----------



## Scott G (Nov 5, 2016)

Baker with a 4 leaf clover in his sock!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

I like D. Baker, but come on guy, the best in the country? Geez, just retire already.

Wooo interception!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Come on boys we need a score


----------



## freedog74 (Nov 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> John Cooper is like the rest of us, he does not like trolls that only show up when it suits them.



You know that all of you UGA fans have thin skin.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Can we PLEASE keep getting our playmakers in space? They have a tendency to make plays.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Hey freedog keep posting I can't see it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Hey freedog keep posting I can't see it!!!!!!!!



I followed your lead and added him to ignore. Much more pleasant experience.


----------



## freedog74 (Nov 5, 2016)

I dont care if you see it or not.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Get rid of the ball......


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Alright we need 11 get 15


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Come on D stop em one more time!!!!!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs! We bout to make a fourth quarter comeback!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Hardwoods said:


> I followed your lead and added him to ignore. Much more pleasant experience.



And he keeps posting...... lol.....


----------



## tcward (Nov 5, 2016)

freedog74 said:


> You know that all of you UGA fans have thin skin.



At least we know who our team is...undercover troll.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 5, 2016)

Hardwoods said:


> Go Dawgs! We bout to make a fourth quarter comeback!



I hope so, but it shouldn't take that vs UK.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Come on D.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Gonna need a score or two by the defense but we will win this game.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Come on guy's


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Come on O let's score


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Why does Eason keep throwing the ball over people's head.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

He must have had some tall receivers in HS.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Why does Eason keep throwing the ball over people's head.



He's trying to throw it to Jetjockey in Colorado


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Lawd have mercy... Got a break with that call. Looked like a clear fumble to me from that one angle


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Nevermind


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Good grief. ........ Brent couldn't let it go.......


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Now that is what you call Refs cheating.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Can't say I've ever seen a reviewed play be reviewed.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Reviewed it twice didn't they?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Totally unprecedented.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Now that is what you call Refs cheating.



Yes sir..... don't make sense


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Defense has stepped up the second half.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Now can the O step it up and score?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Maybe I missed something, but it seemed to me like they reviewed the review. Did my eyes fail me?


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Does Brent drink during the games or is he just senile? I swear he has been saying some off the wall things the past few years.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe I missed something, but it seemed to me like they reviewed the review. Did my eyes fail me?



Your eyes did not fail you Bos$. That really happened.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe I missed something, but it seemed to me like they reviewed the review. Did my eyes fail me?



Yes sir they reviewed the review....... and mushmouth needs to just quit.


----------



## Scott G (Nov 5, 2016)

Nauta is a stud.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Gotta remind myself that Stafford struggled his freshman season...... Hopefully Eason figures out the deep ball.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Good run Sony


----------



## Scott G (Nov 5, 2016)

Michel TD!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Nauta for the two.


----------



## Scott G (Nov 5, 2016)

Nauta for 2!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Sony is good. Let's get him in space more often.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

2 pt conversion! !!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

But they might review it two or three times.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Now the D needs to step up one more time!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Yes they do.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

ANOTHER TOUCHBACK!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Touch back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Come on D


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

How do they drag 5 of our players 6 yards?


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Kentucky got a warning for sideline interference. Georgia skips the warning and gets a penalty first time. Makes sense.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Can't tackle


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

How in the world do we stop him behind the line but don't keep him there?


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

IF Kentucky wins this game, I hope they win out and go to Atlanta, just cause it would be funny.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

I got no idea why Kentucky wanted to pass it there. Running it down our throats all the way down the field. I'll take it though


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Eason is about to lead the game winning drive.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Alright boys let's take it down the field and win this game!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Rodrigo gonna hit the game winner? 50 yarder maybe? Go Dawgs gonna go to a bowl this year!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 5, 2016)

Hardwoods said:


> Eason is about to lead the game winning drive.



Even if he does, this is just depressing.  I am feeling like this is going to be dark times for UGA football.  Nearly losing to Nichols, getting destroyed by a mediocre Ole Miss team, losing to Vandy.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Even if he does, this is just depressing.  I am feeling like this is going to be dark times for UGA football.  Nearly losing to Nichols, getting destroyed by a mediocre Ole Miss team, losing to Vandy.



I blame Bobo


----------



## Scott G (Nov 5, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Even if he does, this is just depressing.  I am feeling like this is going to be dark times for UGA football.  Nearly losing to Nichols, getting destroyed by a mediocre Ole Miss team, losing to Vandy.



I'm not so sure about that. There are some BEASTS that are playing as true freshmen on defense. Especially down linemen. I'm worried about Chaney, but this defense is gonna be nasty.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Even if he does, this is just depressing.  I am feeling like this is going to be dark times for UGA football.  Nearly losing to Nichols, getting destroyed by a mediocre Ole Miss team, losing to Vandy.



Growing pains brother..... growing pains.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

He has been good lately. He won't miss this one will he?


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Never doubt


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Going bowling probably!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Chaney still sux.


----------



## Big7 (Nov 5, 2016)

Got lucky.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

R-E-L-A-X Kirby says


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 5, 2016)

Thx Dawgs. Y'all just made it easier for UT to get to Atl.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Big7 said:


> Got lucky.





Thanks for the input and meaningful insight.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Thx Dawgs. Y'all just made it easier for UT to get to Atl.



Yep just to watch the vowels get curb stomped again. .......


----------



## Scott G (Nov 5, 2016)

Freedog should show up and smack talk more often. Both times he's come in beating his gums the dogs have won with seconds left on the clock.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Like Tn really wants to go thru that again. The A&M team that beat them got beat.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

LOL-ing at Rodrigo doing the interview with his helmet on. He is about to go own some folks on the new Call of Duty


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Trolls don't show up when thing don't go their way


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 5, 2016)

Scott G said:


> I'm not so sure about that. There are some BEASTS that are playing as true freshmen on defense. Especially down linemen. I'm worried about Chaney, but this defense is gonna be nasty.



The interior D-line is going to be very good, but we were told the OLB's and DE's would be all world with Bellamy and Lo Carter out there this year but we see how that went.   I thought Chubb and Michel with Holyfield coming in would be the best RB group in the country, but we have this.  

I think the D-line is as can't miss as it comes though.  Trent Thompson, Hawkins -Muckle,  Rochester, Atkins, Marshall, Ledbetter, Michail Carter, Tyler Clark,  Justin Young will al be back and they should be the deepest D-Line in the SEC.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Scott G (Nov 5, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> The interior D-line is going to be very good, but we were told the OLB's and DE's would be all world with Bellamy and Lo Carter out there this year but we see how that went.



Who in the world said that?!

Meanwhile, Chaney takes a lot of heat even when the offense has a 460 yard day!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2016)

Way to go Dawgs!


----------



## tcward (Nov 5, 2016)

Very ugly but I will take it.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 5, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Who in the world said that?!
> 
> Meanwhile, Chaney takes a lot of heat even when the offense has a 460 yard day!



3 turnovers almost cost the Dawgs the game.  Defense played very well.  Offense played very well outside of 2 fumbles . Special teams was solid outside of the muff...giving up very few yards on returns and 4 of 4 on fgs.  

Finally Dawgs pull out a close one.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Been a great day!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Send him a big Ol congrats from Florida. Way better than my first.





John Cooper said:


> Awesome Slayer!!!!!!!!
> 
> Let's go Dawgs!





Throwback said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Go dawgs!





Silver Britches said:


> Heck yes! That's awesome, bro!
> 
> Way to go little Slayer!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Thanks fellas! Dawgs top it off win a "W".... Couldn't ask for a better day!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 5, 2016)

Congrats Dawgs


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Hey it's a win and I'll take it. Stop the stupid mistakes and penalties and they might actually win a couple more.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!

Just finished watching the ballgame. I thought there was a definite improvement in the run blocking and thus the overall run game. Once Chubb started taking some chunks, the play action pass really opened up. Eason and the receivers looked sub-par for most of the game, but they put it together at the end when they had to. Rodrigo came through. Obviously, a few bad penalties and turnovers really hurt us, but we did enough to overcome those mistakes and win on the road.

We are definitely not a good football team, but I feel like I saw some improvement.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2016)

Chubb needs to hold on to the football. Still a sloppy mess but they figured out how to win instead of losing.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 6, 2016)

Go DAWGS with a road win!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 6, 2016)

McKinsey went full bore dumb and nearly cost the game.  He cost us 11 points at least with the missed 1st down and the dropped ball.  Go DAWGS pickin' it up and finishing strong!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 6, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Just finished watching the ballgame. I thought there was a definite improvement in the run blocking and thus the overall run game. Once Chubb started taking some chunks, the play action pass really opened up. Eason and the receivers looked sub-par for most of the game, but they put it together at the end when they had to. Rodrigo came through. Obviously, a few bad penalties and turnovers really hurt us, but we did enough to overcome those mistakes and win on the road.
> 
> We are definitely not a good football team, but I feel like I saw some improvement.



Exactly. Y'all are built for the run to set up the pass and you finally went that way. You have a guy that WAS a Heisman candidate in the backfield, let him and Sony carry the load and the freshman QB will be much more effective. 
UF is also a team that is better of establishing the run first and not putting it in the hands of DelRio. The difference is we haven't figured that out!


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 6, 2016)

I think putting Cheney up stairs in the coaches box paid off just like the Falcons putting Shannahan up there paid off


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> McKinsey went full bore dumb and nearly cost the game.  He cost us 11 points at least with the missed 1st down and the dropped ball.  Go DAWGS pickin' it up and finishing strong!



1 of the 2 Chub fumbles cost us 3 points and the D bailed him out of the 2nd.


----------



## Duff (Nov 6, 2016)

I want Chubb to be the Chubb of old but he's not. Michel is the best back on the team, by a long ways.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2016)

Duff said:


> I want Chubb to be the Chubb of old but he's not. Michel is the best back on the team, by a long ways.



Agree, he is slower than before the injury. He's a DGD but he is 65% of what he was. I hope he hangs around one more year and get his legs back under him.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 6, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> Hey it's a win and I'll take it. Stop the stupid mistakes and penalties and they might actually win a couple more.



dogs beat tek. bham bowl.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Agree, he is slower than before the injury. He's a DGD but he is 65% of what he was. I hope he hangs around one more year and get his legs back under him.



I agree a couple of those 10 yard runs he had would have been for a lot more if he ran like he used too. But we still got to open up some holes regardless who we have back there.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 6, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Who in the world said that?!
> 
> Meanwhile, Chaney takes a lot of heat even when the offense has a 460 yard day!



Locarter was 3rd team All-SEC and people around UGA said that Bellamy was as good or better than Leonard Floyd.   I certainly thought Bellamy was going to have a great year after how he finished last year, but I was wrong.


----------



## Scott G (Nov 7, 2016)

mark-7mag said:


> I think putting Cheney up stairs in the coaches box paid off just like the Falcons putting Shannahan up there paid off



He can eat cheeseburgers up there.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Thanks fellas! Dawgs top it off win a "W".... Couldn't ask for a better day!



what about the dogs winning it all. that would make it a better day, right.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> what about the dogs winning it all. that would make it a better day, right.



Actually, watching my boy kill his 1st deer means more to me than UGA winning anything! And now that he's got that monkey off his back.. Go Dawgs 2017!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Actually, watching my boy kill his 1st deer means more to me than UGA winning anything! And now that he's got that monkey off his back.. Go Dawgs 2017!



i agree too. but uga winning it all and your son killing a deer is better too. that was my point. congrats to your boy.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 7, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Just finished watching the ballgame. I thought there was a definite improvement in the run blocking and thus the overall run game. Once Chubb started taking some chunks, the play action pass really opened up. Eason and the receivers looked sub-par for most of the game, but they put it together at the end when they had to. Rodrigo came through. Obviously, a few bad penalties and turnovers really hurt us, but we did enough to overcome those mistakes and win on the road.
> 
> We are definitely not a good football team, but I feel like I saw some improvement.



I agree, we got just enough improvement in blocking to open up the pass action plays.  Receivers caught enough to force the defense to back off.  However, they never seemed to be able to pick up the outside linebacker when they rushed, hence the tackles in the backfield.

McKinsey started out as the hero, but quickly became the heel.  Didn't get the first down when all he had to do was sit down and then muffed the kick.  That boy just can't be consistent.  He is dangerous to both teams!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 7, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> 1 of the 2 Chub fumbles cost us 3 points and the D bailed him out of the 2nd.



True.  However, Chub rarely drops the ball while McKinsey drops it way too much.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> True.  However, Chub rarely drops the ball while McKinsey drops it way too much.



True but we were talking about this game.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 8, 2016)

Ya'll with me, Chubb returns for a Sr season and we lose Sony?


----------

